# Evap or BFP



## MadamRose

Pictures takes at 9ish mins package says don’t read after 10 mins - wouldn’t normally do a blue test but I ran out and friend went to get me one


----------



## Kiwiberry

Its very faint but does look like the start of a bfp to me!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. Looks like the start of a BFP. Good luck for your next test :)


----------



## kittiecat

Definitely can see something!


----------



## MadamRose

It was an awful evap - I’m 15DPO and negative FRER today 5days late. Got blood tests Tuesday but holding out 0 hope for them.
If anything I just want AF to arrive now


----------

